# Game 13: Heat @ Magic



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Saturdday, November 24th--7:00ET









Miami Heat
(3-9)

vs.









Orlando Magic
(11-3)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Alonzo Mourning
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright
Smush Parker
Mark Blount
Penny Hardaway
Alexander Johnson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Joel Anthony

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BIG game tomorrow...not liking the matchups at the forward spot. I can't see us putting Udonis on Rashard, but Ricky on him makes me cringe too.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell would be perfect for this game, at least on defense. Hopefully Riles will give him a shot. Doubt it though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough matchup for UD. He's going to be out on the perimeter against whoever he covers.

Dwight Howard is a freaking animal. 34 and 17 tonight. Hope Shaq isnt worn down from tonights game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need to be at our best, take all the momentum from yesterday if we are going to beat Orlando. If Shaq isn't careful he could get ripped apart by Dwight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

When the Magic had Dwight starting with either Tony Battie or Darko next to him, UD would always guard Dwight. But with Dwight surrounded by SFs? Shaq will finally guard him. Should be a good matchup. UD's going to have some issues though, and Blount shouldn't even play in this game. Dorell _should_ take his minutes, but we'll see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Shaq gets beat down the floor by Dwight and UD is forced to switch on him then Shaq would have to cover Hedo. How weird would that look with Shaq on the perimeter? Anyway, that's obviously something we dont want to have happen.

I hope we use UD on the post some since Hedo or Lewis will be on him.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Christian Laettner


Cool, so we still have him. :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep this is going to be a tough game, Shaq HAS to stay out of foul trouble, Wade will need all the help he can get


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vegas has the Heat as 7.5 pt underdogs, with the over/under at 187 pts.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Hopefully Shaq can keep the clock turned back for at least another game so we can see how the matchup between him and Howard goes...check the pic attachment for evidence of Shaq's time travel


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"*****.....YOU'RE FIRED!"


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This would be huge, but its going to be really hard


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I would bet on SVG using a lot of zone against us tonight. We don't shoot the ball particularly well, and they don't match up very well with us either. If my memory serves me right, I remember SVG running alot of junk defenses when we were out matched, so I'd expect him to utilize that to force us to make outside shots to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Eric Reid on the Heat telecast. He's out with a sore throat. Jason Jackson is doing the play by play tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel with a dunk just like last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky with a 3 off of great ball movement.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damnit the "site" isn't working again...what's the deal? Can I get some free league pass??!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, it's no wonder that team USA's low post presence struggles: they get bogus calls in the NBA and don't get them in international play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Damnit the "site" isn't working again...what's the deal? Can I get some free league pass??!


check your pms


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hedo for 3. He's always been a tough cover for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel with a nice dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Davis for the fastbreak dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem needs to feed Shaq because he's becoming a blackhole lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD for the alley oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a sweet pass to Shaq for the and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Wade with a sweet pass to Shaq for the and1!


Wow, the Magic announcers are close to the Boston announcers in homerism. It explains alot of the Magic fans on these boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel with the hook off the glass. HEs on tonight again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the Magic are like the Suns when it comes to taking 3's.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

so how did we matchup defensively? Udonis on Turk or Rashard?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD on Hedo, Ricky on Lewis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Wade. Leads to a layup by Nelson.

Ricky for 3.

26-22 Magic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JWill and Haslem look awful again. Haslem is a blackhole and his defense the last couple of games has been terrible. That pick and pop with Nelson and Cook Haslem was so lost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill isnt scoring and his D is still terrible. Nelson can get past him any time he wants.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nelson is destroying JWill. Shaq looked good but he got winded however without him we have kept the game close and the Magic are going to have trouble keeping us back once he comes back and Dwight is resting.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> JWill isnt scoring and his D is still terrible. Nelson can get past him any time he wants.


He's never been able to guard anyone. We always get torched with him out there. But on offense, he can be an ideal PG for us. We need a good defender to back him up though. Like Earl Watson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-28 Magic at the end of the 1st.

Both teams arent playing any defensive right now. We're shooting 63% and the Magic are at 67%.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's never been able to guard anyone. We always get torched with him out there. But on offense, he can be an ideal PG for us. We need a good defender to back him up though. Like Earl Watson.


Earl Watson isn't really known for his defense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That shot sucks. Turk's a guy that always plays like that against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did Hedo make that 3? THat ball almost touched the roof!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game reminds me of a game against Phoenix a year or two ago where Phoenix shot like 80%.

Why aren't they missing...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Earl Watson isn't really known for his defense.


I think he is known for his D, actually.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky off to a nice start tonight. 12 points so far.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think he is known for his D, actually.


I've watched him since college and I can tell you that he shouldn't be if he is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I see Penny is still not well liked in Orlando.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Orlando fans booing Penny? After they brutally booed Grant Hill. Man. I'm sure they'd boo me if I walked into their arena


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers are killng us.

Ricky for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smush has been on the floor since the begining of the 2nd and is yet to do anything. We're getting nothing out of the PG position.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope Cinderella Penny's spell didn't where out yet.

I think it's hilarious how the Magic announcers keep talking about the Lakers players like they're some big superstars. They were talking about how good it would be if Brian Cook can provide the team with that post up game in addition to his shooting after he posted up just once :lol: @ Brian Cook incorporating a low post game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Smush has been on the floor since the begining of the 2nd and is yet to do anything. We're getting nothing out of the PG position.


0 points and 0 assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in, gets easy basket for Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush can't even guard Arroyo. I swear, having Smush and Blount in the lineup makes it difficult to do anything productive.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Smush made a shot. Interesting. And then Blount scores. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smush scores. Smush to wade to Blount for the layup.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade AND1! Wootang!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. Smush made a shot. Interesting. And then Blount scores. Wow.


Just to spite you :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JWill. Wide open. You got to make that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's got the Lebron syndrome from the free throw line. 1-2 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching this game you'd think it was Hedo, and not Lewis, who was the $12 million a yr player.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's shooting like 68% from the FT line on the year. He's gotta get over that. He takes too many to start missing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Watching this game you'd think it was Hedo, and not Lewis, who was the $12 million a yr player.


Hedo's always been worth 12 million when he plays us. Always. I don't ever remember him playing poorly against us. I think he scored like 22 against us last year...playing sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the airball. Nice save by UD. Wade needs to keep driving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many stupid turnovers tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Way too many TOs. Just sloppy basketball. Not faking passes or anything.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

jwills really been disappointing.. i dont think his injury/surgery has anything to do with it either.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> jwills really been disappointing.. i dont think his injury/surgery has anything to do with it either.


He's just played like crap fo like 7 games in a row. Letting Mo Evans and Brian Cook score is ridiculous.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I said it earlier, and I'll say it again. Blount shouldn't even play tonight. He can't guard Howard and he can't guard Lewis or Hedo. He couldn't even guard Foyle earlier. Get him out of there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible foul by JWill on the jump shooter.

These last 2 and a half minutes have been a disaster.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lousy end to the half. JWill burned by Dooling. Riley drew up a play for Blount? Riley needs a long extended vacation...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade gets the heat back on the board.
jwill fouls dooling on the jumper..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And JWill commits the really stupid foul. He's been completely worthless for like 6 games. We've gotten absolutely no production out of the PG position at all. We'd be best off moving Wade to PG and playing Cook at SG, because JWill and Smush have given us nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-49 at the half

Should have been much closer right now but we played dumb to end the half. Obviously we need to play better D and stop with the bad turnovers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Lousy end to the half. JWill burned by Dooling. Riley drew up a play for Blount? Riley needs a long extended vacation...


I somehow doubt that was the play. It's Blount that needs a permanent vacation. I'd give Penny 40MPG before I played him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Lousy end to the half. JWill burned by Dooling. Riley drew up a play for Blount? Riley needs a long extended vacation...


And we don't even need to contest Keyon Dooling's iso plays/fadeaways. He's improved since he was here, but he's still not an effective offensive player. Great defender though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and still no minutes for Daequan, what does he have to prove Riley?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You know who we need? Mike Bibby! JWill and Dorell for Bibby could work if Sactown still sucks in a few weeks once Bibby's healthy again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I somehow doubt that was the play. It's Blount that needs a permanent vacation. I'd give Penny 40MPG before I played him.


Nah, it was definitely a play for a 3 pointer in the corner for Blount and when he was covered and didn't have the shot he decided to create something off the dribble. He did the same stuff back in the Detroit game and cost us that game by trying to create off the dribble. I seriously don't get why he constantly does it. At this point I would much rather see Alexander Johnson out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I somehow doubt that was the play. It's Blount that needs a permanent vacation. I'd give Penny 40MPG before I played him.


Blounts sole purpose for playing tonight should be to foul Dwight whenever he attempts any kind of shot close to the rim. Yet all I saw at the end of the 2nd was Dwight get a couple of easy baskets over him as if he wasnt even there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ...and still no minutes for Daequan, what does he have to prove Riley?


With Wade out there, DQ should be our SG. Because, JWill and Smush hav sucked for too long.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Blounts sole purpose for playing tonight should be to foul Dwight whenever he attempts any kind of shot close to the rim.


But he can't even do that. He just stands there and watches!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> With Wade out there, DQ should be our SG. Because, JWill and Smush hav sucked for too long.


JWill isn't even playing a natural point most of the time....Wade brings the ball up the floor and sets up the play. JWill is essentially playing the SG most of the time anyways. We just need a shooter out there - Daequan has been hitting, JWill isn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> But he can't even do that. He just stands there and watches!


I saw the same thing and added it too my previous post. You just quoted me too quickly :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

if jwill cant pik it up through december hes really gotta go. bibby wuld help this team so much actualy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The lineup that had Wade, Cook and Ricky on the perimeter played very well together in both Boston and New Jersey yet since that Jersey game we havent seen Cook. I just dont get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back to back jumpers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was one weak *** foul by Ricky...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade back to back field goals, if he can take over this game'll get a lot better.

lewis draws the foul on ricky, and1 ..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq and1! on the goal tending.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Followed by a stupid goaltend by Howard...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq steps in, but the Magic commited a lane violation big time... I guess that one takes precedent.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq hits but a lane violation called on the heat...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD can't really guard Hedo. I don't really like our lineup right now, it's a bad matchup.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> shaq hits but a lane violation called on the heat...


I believe it was a violation on Shaq - he stepped in too close on the FT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill hit s 3. Finally.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill FINALLY hits!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade blocks turkoglu but a foul called,
too bad the heat cant match with turk/lewis.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD kinda flopped there, but it left it wide open for Lewis to dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I believe it was a violation on Shaq - he stepped in too close on the FT.


o rite,

and jwill hits a 3 finally,

but they score easy on the other end,

and now lewis a free slam, ud didnt get the charge call.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wade blocks turkoglu but a foul called,
> too bad the heat cant match with turk/lewis.


Yeah. Any team with a scoring PF (like Rasheed Wallace for instance) can rip Turk and Rashard to pieces. But we've got UD who's mainly a defensive banger type player, so we can't score on them, and we can't guard them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're getting too many easy baskets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaqs got to makee that easy layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by JWill.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with the awful shot...after Nelson did get away with a travel (I think Fiorentino was right).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Move Wade to PG. JWill's taking too many bad shots. Normally he at least makes some, but he can't even do that right now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

they scoring wateva they want now.. heat meanwhile missing everything.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yuck. Our luck sucks again. Can't get any loose balls. Which when they're on the floor is all luck.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow.. cant even rebound..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ is out with the flu.

Wow, 3 for Hedo. 18 pt lead for the Magic.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Evans has like 3 dunks tonight. WTF?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Foul on Zo? Huh?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

orlando owns this game alredy, the heat r giving em anything..

Zo blocks Lewis tho ..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seriously. I heard it best on another board. Magic fans boo everything that moves


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I was right. Smush can't guard Arroyo. But dang. Wade doesn't even get those calls...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

arroyo and1.. 
trade smush.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its Ricky and Wade vs 5 on offense. The other 3 cant do anything right. This is painful to watch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JWill, Haslem, and Parker aren't even playing good enough for the NBDL right now. I feel like you could go up to each of them and tell them you're cut and they probably wouldn't even protest because they're just check cashers masquerading as basketball players right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> arroyo and1..
> trade smush.


Well, Smush didn't foul him. So that wasn't his fault.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> JWill, Haslem, and Parker aren't even playing good enough for the NBDL right now. I feel like you could go up to each of them and tell them you're cut and they probably wouldn't even protest because they're just check cashers masquerading as basketball players right now.


UD hasn't played that poorly tonight. But our PG rotation has been [strike]terrible[/strike] nonexistant.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Evans has like 3 dunks tonight. WTF?


Scola had tons of layups and Yao Ming had some dunks. It's called Udonis Haslem's ****ty defense. I would start Penny over him next game with the way he has played the last 7 games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> UD hasn't played that poorly tonight. But our PG rotation has been [strike]terrible[/strike] nonexistant.


Are you kidding? His defense is probably the worst next to JWill and he can't rebound to save his life. Then he's a blackhole on offense not feeding Shaq, bad passes, horrible knuckleball shot, etc.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need some kind of production from the PG position to win games. Hell, get us Damon Jones. He'd be very useful right around now...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

atleast UD's still hustling tho, hes just doing everything else wrong.

jwills the one really pissing me off. along with smush, but atleast he hasnt shot much.

wade scores again, him and davis have been abandoned by their team..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Scola had tons of layups and Yao Ming had some dunks. It's called Udonis Haslem's ****ty defense. I would start Penny over him next game with the way he has played the last 7 games.


How are you going to blam Mo Evan's play, a SG, on UD's defense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-2 again from the line for Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At least this game Smush has 2 pts and 0 assists instead of 0 points and 0 assists


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: Wade got hammered there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was thatnot a foul on Howard?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And a tech on Wade....with good reason.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was comical that Wade went down the court and didn't get the and one and Carlos freaking Arroyo goes down the court and gets the exact same play and gets the call. Amazing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> How was thatnot a foul on Howard?


We don't have momentum, and the game's in Orlando :whoknows:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade hits another circus shot, no and1 call tho, wade wanted it.
wade got T'd up? hmm..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> And a tech on Wade....with good reason.


Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 for Smush


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

smush for 3 off the davis assist~
davis is doing wat the heat wanted him to, just noone else is there to compliment.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> We don't have momentum, and the game's in Orlando :whoknows:


Must be. cause Zo just got Howard over the back with nothing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Howard was camped in the paint on that last play. Mourning probably tripped on his tent but of course the refs don't care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo got hammered and once again they dont call it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Howard got away with 2 fouls. I wish Shaq was able to play like that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Howard got away with 2 fouls. I wish Shaq was able to play like that.


I need to keep track of this ref crew for the rest of the year and see if they repeat this conscious strategy of screwing us over. Wade has only 5 free throws and is getting hammered but Carlos Arroyo already has two phantom and one calls and some hand check calls.

I've got my eye on you from now on Joe Forte...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade hits the j to start the 4th..

shaq another 3 second defensive violation.. hes had like 5 this season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Add Hedo to the Heat killer team.

Shaq and1


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Howard was camped in the paint on that last play. Mourning probably tripped on his tent but of course the refs don't care.


:lol: But Shaq AND1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq and1 off the assist from davis (i think).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JWill just got burned by Dooling. That cut was vicious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> JWill just got burned by Dooling.  That cut was vicious.


I wish we would have resigned Keyon.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I wish we still had Dooling. He'd be usefull on D.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade fouled.

sucks to throw away efforts from wade, davis, even shaq..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love how the ref waited until the shot missed before he called the foul against Orlando. These refs must be frightened of giving a bad call in favor of Wade so they are more comfortable being incompetent.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

As I ype, Keyon makes a ridiculous shot :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DAMN! Poor Adonal Foyle :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

But Shaq just *****ed Adonal Foyle. That's always nice to see.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq an AND1 JAM on Foyle!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Magic have 100 with 9 minutes to go.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are doing fine offensively and I actually think alright defensively, just they are hitting their shots

not much you can do when a good team is hot, and the magic are really good...im not too upset with the heat effort though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our team is showing some character right now. I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was a foul...you can't hit people's wrists...

You can generally tell when its clean. If it's a clean steal, the offensive player generally will flail their arms in an attempt to get th call. If it's a foul, generally, the offensive player doesn't move their hands and kind of just lingers on the spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Udonis. Keyon is built like a twig and he stripped you.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Davis again!
wat a waste of gud games from wade/davis/shaq..
makes a bibby trade really tempting..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, I think several of you guys are a couple minutes behind live action. We just had a heartbreaking sequence. I wish UD would have gathered his feet and taken a more productive move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smush with the layup. Atleast he made up fore that nasty airball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

In other news, the Bulls are 2-9. Just lost to the Knicks today. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It sucks to wonder where we'd be had we drafted Jameer Nelson instead of Dorell.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Smush with the layup. Atleast he made up fore that nasty airball.


I think that was actually supposed to be a dunk. :lol:

Early in the year when he missed that dunk against Detroit I thought that was just a freak play because I could have sworn Smush had some athleticism but that's twice now that he has gone up to dunk and barely jumped over a matchbook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> In other news, the Bulls are 2-9. Just lost to the Knicks today. :lol:


Damn, who saw that coming.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Keyon Dooling and Carlos Arroyo just ruined us. Can't do much when Dooling is throwing up countless prayers and hitting everything. Arroyo had 3 gift trips to the FT line and some ridiculous fouls to put us in the penalty. Just a tough defensive night for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Hedo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good guess on the charge Ricky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hedo would be the perfect SF for our team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I think that was actually supposed to be a dunk. :lol:
> 
> Early in the year when he missed that dunk against Detroit I thought that was just a freak play because I could have sworn Smush had some athleticism but that's twice now that he has gone up to dunk and barely jumped over a matchbook.


He had a nasty ankle sprain this summer and he's stlil been playing pretty hurt. He was great duner though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ricky + Wade + Shaq have shot 55% and gone for 75. Our offense played probably our best game all year. As good as those 3 were, JWill, Smush, and UD played that bad. Just sickening the way they look.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Hedo would be the perfect SF for our team.


He sucks on defense though. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> He sucks on defense though. I'm not a fan.


But as I type he makes another ridiculous shot. They're just hot tonight...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hedo has owned you guys tonight.

Magic have played very sloppy tonight defensively.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I didn't see the foul there on the shot by Turk.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell probably should've gotten a few more minutes tonight. He can actually matchup with their SFs...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> I didn't see the foul there on the shot by Turk.


LMAO!!

He only grabbed his arm.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> He only grabbed his arm.


I stand corrected then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> He sucks on defense though. I'm not a fan.


Id overlook that if he made open shots like he always done against us. Plus, his D cant be anyworse than Toine and we won a ring with him starting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hedo has owned you guys tonight.
> 
> *Magic have played very sloppy tonight defensively*.


I'd say the Heat have as well :yes:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> I'd say the Heat have as well :yes:


The Magic average 103 points a game so they were going to score tonight. The funny thing is, they didn't even make their 3s, which they normally do. If they would have been doing that, the Heat would have been beat by the half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hedo has owned you guys tonight.
> 
> Magic have played very sloppy tonight defensively.


Hedo always owns us. Old news...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic average 103 points a game so they were going to score tonight. The funny thing is, they didn't even make their 3s, which they normally do. If they would have been doing that, the Heat would have been beat by the half.


We're 2nd in the league in points per game allowed and Orlando scored 120 tonight. 30 more than our average. Both teams D were pretty bad tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic average 103 points a game so they were going to score tonight. The funny thing is, they didn't even make their 3s, which they normally do. If they would have been doing that, the Heat would have been beat by the half.


Obviously. Because clearly we shouldn't have ever been in the game against the great Magic dynasty :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic average 103 points a game so they were going to score tonight. The funny thing is, they didn't even make their 3s, which they normally do. *If they would have been doing that, the Heat would have been beat by the half.*


You guys shot over 60% in the first half. What more did you want, 70%? 80%?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Smush can't even guard Arroyo. I swear, having Smush and Blount in the lineup makes it difficult to do anything productive.





adam said:


> You guys shot over 60% in the first half. What more did you want, 70%? 80%?


Missing? The Magic don't miss shots. Ever...:rofl:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Obviously. Because clearly we shouldn't have ever been in the game against the great Magic dynasty :lol:


Well you guys = 3-10. The Magic = 12-3. Who did you think was going to win and win big tonight? Plus the Magic have owned the Heat for 6 straight games. It will be 9 straight after this season.

Also maybe you should go look at your schedule. You haven't beat any one, unless you think 3 teams with lossing records = awesome. You just got handled by a better team tonight. End of story.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> You guys shot over 60% in the first half. What more did you want, 70%? 80%?


They missed a lot of open 3s that they normally make. The reason their FG% was so high was because the Magic were instead taking the ball inside all night and it wasn't just Howard, who was basically a non-factor in the 2nd half.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good game Heat fans. Until the next whooping.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> Well you guys = 3-10. The Magic = 12-3. Who did you think was going to win and win big tonight? Plus the Magic have owned the Heat for 6 straight games. It will be 9 straight after this season.
> 
> Also maybe you should go look at your schedule. You haven't beat any one, unless you think 3 teams with lossing records = awesome. You just got handled by a better team tonight. End of story.


See. We were missing this guy. Named DWade...Ever heard of him? We're 2-3 with Wade starting, playing Boston, NJ, Houston, Orlando, and Atlanta. Looks like a pretty good schedule to me. It's farcical that you discredit the effect Dwyane Wade has on our team. We just don't matchup well with the Magic. Dorell's the only one that can guard Hedo, and he don't play much.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Well you guys = 3-10. The Magic = 12-3. Who did you think was going to win and win big tonight? Plus the Magic have owned the Heat for 6 straight games. It will be 9 straight after this season.
> 
> Also maybe you should go look at your schedule. You haven't beat any one, unless you think 3 teams with lossing records = awesome. You just got handled by a better team tonight. End of story.


I thought you might mention that being as you aren't very intelligent and I counted on your poor sportsmanship and horrible posting so I knew that I would get the pleasure of pointing out that 6 straight is less than the 8 straight we had against you from 2003-2005.

Thank you. Continue being the joke of a poster that you are.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> Good game Heat fans. Until the next whooping.


This is trolling you know. If you'd like to discuss basketball, then fine. But trolling is not acceptable per the rules of the site.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> They missed a lot of open 3s that they normally make. The reason their FG% was so high was because the Magic were instead taking the ball inside all night and it wasn't just Howard, who was basically a non-factor in the 2nd half.


And they hit a lot of contested 3s as the shot clock was winding down. But let me guess, they normally make those, right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> They missed a lot of open 3s that they normally make. The reason their FG% was so high was because the Magic were instead taking the ball inside all night and it wasn't just Howard, who was basically a non-factor in the 2nd half.


I guess the Magic normally shoot 70% or 80% right? That 60% wasn't enough.

And I guess that we didn't beat Houston who have beaten Utah and San Antonio and are favored against 95% of the teams that they play even if they are doing bad right now.

Who are we lowly Heat fans to even assume that we had a chance against the might Orlando dynasty. Can we just give you the trophy now?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> Good game Heat fans. Until the next whooping.


i dont believe youre 31, no way. seriously, whats this grudge you have against the Heat and its fans? is it because the Magic have always been that other team in Florida (even if Miami has started terrible). or is it cuz the Heat have a championship, more division and conference wins--in other words, the better franchise in the state, or is it because Miami is the hottest city in Florida as opposed to hickville Orlando? honestly, what drives your need to come in here--or anywhere else with an attitude? or are you just a punk like that everywhere you go?

its ok man, you can tell us....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

by the way, on the game...couldnt see it, so i really cant comment on it. i dunno about you guys, but im still keeping my clover. after a few more games, ill check the record and then ill decide if i want to take it off.

we've started out terrible this season. im still confident that we can turn this **** around and compete in the playoffs


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i dont believe youre 31, no way. seriously, whats this grudge you have against the Heat and its fans? is it because the Magic have always been that other team in Florida (even if Miami has started terrible). or is it cuz the Heat have a championship, more division and conference wins--in other words, the better franchise in the state, or is it because Miami is the hottest city in Florida as opposed to hickville Orlando? honestly, what drives your need to come in here--or anywhere else with an attitude? or are you just a punk like that everywhere you go?
> 
> its ok man, you can tell us....


I fully expect a suspension to result from this. Someone clearly needs to spend some time in the corner.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wait. Gio? :lol:

Sarcasm is perfectly legal here. Just not trolling


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> I fully expect a suspension to result from this. Someone clearly needs to spend some time in the corner.


oh please, ive seen much worse and what i posted is a direct response to him, no one else


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> by the way, on the game...couldnt see it, so i really cant comment on it. i dunno about you guys, but im still keeping my clover. after a few more games, ill check the record and then ill decide if i want to take it off.
> 
> we've started out terrible this season. im still confident that we can turn this **** around and compete in the playoffs


Me too, I missed the game, but I'll keep it. I don't think that anyone was really expecting to win, but I'd have liked to get a bit closer to them, but what can you say when Magic are playing like this.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> I'd say the Heat have as well :yes:


But it's been liek that for us the whole season


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> I fully expect a suspension to result from this. Someone clearly needs to spend some time in the corner.


If you expect a suspension from that post, we'd have to put people in jail for most of the things that go on without a word being said. 
*
I guess I have to stand up and make it obvious to everyone, Heat fans & Magic fans, that the trolling, name calling, and childish instigating that keeps happening here, and around the site won't continue to happen or people will start handing down suspensions. 

Heat Fans - Welcome to the Nets version2k7. We've been down this road before. There are certain people that will continue to snip at your feet b/c they have had to watch the Heat dominate the state for the past ___ years. Be the better person and just ignore them, let them get the suspension, not you.

Magic Fans - You are more than welcome to visit our forum. But coming here to post entails some responsibility, something most of you haven't shown yet. If you come here to talk about the game, the Heat, whatever...that's fine. If you come here looking to instigate arguments, or continue this "Magic are the greatest ever! Look at the Heat, they suck!" crap that has been going on in any slightly related thread on the NBA forum, I will go out of my way to make sure you are suspended by the admins.*


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> oh please, ive seen much worse and what i posted is a direct response to him, no one else


No one else? You insulted an entire city, genius.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you expect a suspension from that post, we'd have to put people in jail for most of the things that go on without a word being said.
> *
> I guess I have to stand up and make it obvious to everyone, Heat fans & Magic fans, that the trolling, name calling, and childish instigating that keeps happening here, and around the site won't continue to happen or people will start handing down suspensions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, hopefully it will stop all this stupid stuff.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Heat Fans - Welcome to the Nets version2k7. We've been down this road before. There are certain people that will continue to snip at your feet b/c they have had to watch the Heat dominate the state for the past ___ years.


The Heat have won approximately 20 more games since both teams started playing. That's soooo dominate. :uhoh: Too bad you've *lost the last six games* to your in-state rival, in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> The Heat have won approximately 20 more games since both teams started playing. That's soooo dominate. :uhoh: Too bad you've *lost the last six games* to your in-state rival, in case you haven't noticed.


We've won ONLY twenty games more in the all-time series, you've ONLY played 13 games and you're already crowning yourself champions.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

^ 20 games overall ... not against the Magic.

And I haven't seen a single Magic fan say such a thing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> ^ 20 games overall ... not against the Magic.
> 
> And I haven't seen a single Magic fan say such a thing.


gotcha, we've won 1 more title [/discussion]


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> gotcha, we've won 1 more title [/discussion]


LOL. Smooth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> But it's been liek that for us the whole season


Defense had been one of the only consistant things for the Heat all season. Before last night's game, Miami was 2nd in the league in opponent's PPG and in the top 7 or so in opponents FG%.

Now, our 3 pt defense has been pretty bad but that's to be expected when you play our style of D sometimes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> No one else? You insulted an entire city, genius.


oh, you mean the "hickville" part? thats just added spice to piss him off.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Although its nice that Miami got a title...the debate is about what's happening to the two teams now. Yes, the Magic are playing well and the Heat are playing below expectations -- but I think the overwhelming sentiment is that the Magic won't level off as much as the Heat will start to play better.

Please don't generalize all Magic fans into the "The Heat Suckk" crowd. There are posters, including JNice and myself that believe the Heat will make some noise in the postseason.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> Although its nice that Miami got a title...the debate is about what's happening to the two teams now. Yes, the Magic are playing well and the Heat are playing below expectations -- but I think the overwhelming sentiment is that the Magic won't level off as much as the Heat will start to play better.
> 
> Please don't generalize all Magic fans into the "The Heat Suckk" crowd. There are posters, including JNice and myself that believe the Heat will make some noise in the postseason.


Thank you for coming here and bringing some respect to the Magic fanbase.

I don't understand the reasoning for the non-stop "Heat suck, We're Better" posts from certain Magic fans. 

Props for the Dennis Scott avatar, I used to beast with him and Nick Anderson on NBA Live back in the day.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i wonder where idunkonyou was when the Heat had their winning ways the last couple of years. we start off horrible, and suddenly he appears out of nowhere.

anyway, this is just one punk. i dont know why some keep falling for the bait


----------

